# Nipples!



## love dubh (Sep 28, 2007)

They're fun and pragmatic and do neat tricks, but sometimes they are a pain. Specifically, mine have been erect all the time for a week or more and are a little painful. Also, the Montgomery glands are constantly erect, and I noticed a bit more wrinkling in the areola, making it appear that the circumference has increased, than has been the usual. 

Boobie specializers, help me.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm going to resist the obvious viagra jokes and say that _anything_ unusual happening on, around, or near my boobs.... and I get them to a doctor right-quick. There's just too much potential for serious problems, and early detection of anything is usually best. 

From what little I'm finding... it sounds as if your condition could be a result of hormone fluctuations (via change in birth control, or pcos, menopause, etc)... or *gasp* pregnancy (?).


----------



## love dubh (Sep 28, 2007)

Oh dear. I did research myself and found out as much. I really hope it isn't what I fear, though I've been using condoms and hormonal BC consistently and correctly. 

I'll have to get me to a health center.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Sep 28, 2007)

love dubh said:


> Oh dear. I did research myself and found out as much. I really hope it isn't what I fear, though I've been using condoms and hormonal BC consistently and correctly.
> 
> I'll have to get me to a health center.



Not to sound like a downer...but considering your age...unless you have a family history of something like this...it is either a prolonged reaction to your BC...highly unlikely...or pregnancy...

For reference...I have gotten someone pregnant while using condoms, and while she was on birth control...so...it is possible  

I hope that's not it though...because it is a most frightful situation...especially if unwanted.


----------



## Aurora (Sep 28, 2007)

I've had a similar problem after swimming in the cold waters of Lake Superior for a couple hours. My nipples were sensitive for a week. I don't suppose you've done anything like that though, but I thought I'd throw it out there. Good luck!


----------



## Carrie (Sep 29, 2007)

Get thee to a doctor right away, just to be safe, love, but don't panic. BC (I used Yasmin) did some weird things to my nipples. Hopefully it's just that.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 29, 2007)

I agree with everyone else. Best to see a doctor just so you can be reassured. It could be hormonal, it could be nothing, or it could be something. Unfortunately, it's impossible to know without having it (them!) looked at.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Sep 29, 2007)

Certain medications can affect nipple sensitivity. When I was on Wellbutrin many years ago, the one major side effect was constant nipple pain, sensitivity, erection. I am sure this is as uncomfortable for a woman as it is a man, but you may want to check in case you have recently changed BC, changed anything in your cycle or taken Rx or OTC medications.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Sep 29, 2007)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Certain medications can affect nipple sensitivity. When I was on Wellbutrin many years ago, the one major side effect was constant nipple pain, sensitivity, erection. I am sure this is as uncomfortable for a woman as it is a man, but you may want to check in case you have recently changed BC, changed anything in your cycle or taken Rx or OTC medications.



Wellbutrin is the debil!!! I had such a bad reaction to it that I fear all psych/depression drugs....I do not want a repeat of that...oh hell no!



Love....it sound like hormones...esp preggy hormones....I didn't think I could get prego either...but it happened and it was bad. Get a home test...and get to the Dr's my love....then you will know one way or another why your chee chees hurt.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Sep 29, 2007)

This is the wierdiest topic that I've ever responded to but I like it


----------



## love dubh (Sep 29, 2007)

Um...thanks?

Also: How will hormonal BC affect the accuracy of a home test?


----------



## toni (Sep 29, 2007)

That happened to me when I was pregnant. Hard burning nips. Before you freak out, it could be a reaction to the BC pills. I could not find a way to stop them from burning. SORRY, I know it is annoying and it sucks. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## love dubh (Sep 29, 2007)

Well, they haven't hurt in a bit and have been in their normal, non-pointy state for a while. I wonder if the sensitivity was due to PMS or what.


----------



## Canonista (Sep 29, 2007)

That happened to someone I knew once.

Two days later. Dead.

Dibs on your stuff!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 29, 2007)

love dubh said:


> Also: How will hormonal BC affect the accuracy of a home test?


love dubh... Pregnancy tests work by measuring a specific pregnancy-related hormone  human chorionic gonadotropin (HCG)  in your blood or urine. The active ingredients in birth control pills don't affect how a pregnancy test measures the level of HCG in your system. (source)



Canonista said:


> That happened to someone I knew once.
> 
> Two days later. Dead.
> 
> Dibs on your stuff!


Wt*f*, Canonista. How is that appropriate. Or funny.


----------



## mossystate (Sep 29, 2007)

Let's keep the ' jokes ' about death, off the Health forum...thanks.

Marie, I hope your weekend is not having you freak out too much about this. No matter if things seem more back to normal, hope you still get it checked.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 29, 2007)

I keep coming in here hoping eventually Dubh will be posting nipple pics...............tease!


----------



## Canonista (Sep 30, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> love dubh... Pregnancy tests work by measuring a specific pregnancy-related hormone  human chorionic gonadotropin (HCG)  in your blood or urine. The active ingredients in birth control pills don't affect how a pregnancy test measures the level of HCG in your system. (source)
> 
> 
> Wt*f*, Canonista. How is that appropriate. Or funny.



My nipples are two different sizes.:shocked: 

You want my stuff when I'm gone?


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 30, 2007)

Canonista said:


> My nipples are two different sizes.:shocked:
> 
> You want my stuff when I'm gone?




I do I do I do!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CleverBomb (Sep 30, 2007)

This thread is useless without... oh, wait.
Yeah, yeah, I know already.
Nevermind.
:doh: 
-Rusty


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 30, 2007)

love dubh said:


> Well, they haven't hurt in a bit and have been in their normal, non-pointy state for a while. I wonder if the sensitivity was due to PMS or what.


Sounds like things are keeping better.

Keep us abreast of the situation, will you? 

(jokes aside, seriously. keep us posted, and here's hoping you feel better for good *hugs*)


----------



## love dubh (Sep 30, 2007)

The ladies are still doing fine, and I did take a home preggo test, to find that I am fetus-free. My period should start soon, so I'll give y'all the heads up on that situation.


----------



## Jes (Oct 1, 2007)

have you been running more than normal lately?

on your nips, i mean?


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 1, 2007)

Just a thought:

give the nipple clamps a break


----------



## love dubh (Oct 1, 2007)

Jes said:


> have you been running more than normal lately?
> 
> on your nips, i mean?





Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Just a thought:
> 
> give the nipple clamps a break



But I LOVE my clamps! I'll tell the boyfriend to give his teethy teeth a break.

As for running, well, I've been running down a dream.....on my nips.


----------



## Jes (Oct 2, 2007)

but really, ahve you been? Has the season started? do you practice? all you crazy kids and your nipple burn!


----------



## love dubh (Oct 2, 2007)

Jes said:


> but really, ahve you been? Has the season started? do you practice? all you crazy kids and your nipple burn!



That cold mountain air does a number on tender nips, I tells ya.

I actually haven't ran competitively, or on a mountain, for uh...3 years. No tit nipplies for me.


----------



## Jes (Oct 2, 2007)

love dubh said:


> That cold mountain air does a number on tender nips, I tells ya.
> 
> I actually haven't ran competitively, or on a mountain, for uh...3 years. No tit nipplies for me.



well goddamnit, dubh. If you're not going to have the easy answer, then you need to quit asking the questions! I do and do and do for you, and this is the thanks I get?

You better get to runnin', young lady. AND FAST.


----------



## lemmink (Oct 3, 2007)

I'd agree with the other people here and say that if it's both nipples, it may well be a pre-period thing. :/ But do get it checked out!!!


----------



## Jes (Oct 3, 2007)

lemmink said:


> I'd agree with the other people here and say that if it's both nipples, it may well be a pre-period thing. :/ But do get it checked out!!!



Yes, but not by Zain!

(psst--not a qualified medical practitioner!)


----------



## love dubh (Oct 3, 2007)

I've never been so happy to bleed in all my life.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 3, 2007)

My breastestes are sometimes very sensitive before my period...especially if I've skipped and/or the last one was light. It usually means I'm in for a whopper of a period. It's not fun getting hugs when this happens but otherwise it usually goes away right around the time Aunt Flo arrives. 

Oh, the joys of womanhood.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Oct 4, 2007)

The solution is simple: The 2007 Dimensions Invitational Prego-Thon. Lots of fun, door prizes, no Aunt Flow for 9 months, plus there's a surprise in every box. No muss, no fuss (for a while at least). 

If only we could invent an amenorrhea drug without all the pesky side effects. BC does it to some extent, but there's always a catch. Then again, if men bled out of their penises for a week every month, we'd damn sure have a drug to treat that safely now.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Oct 4, 2007)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> The solution is simple: The 2007 Dimensions Invitational Prego-Thon. Lots of fun, door prizes, no Aunt Flow for 9 months, plus there's a surprise in every box. No muss, no fuss (for a while at least).
> 
> If only we could invent an amenorrhea drug without all the pesky side effects. BC does it to some extent, but there's always a catch. Then again, if men bled out of their penises for a week every month, we'd damn sure have a drug to treat that safely now.



That is a lie and you know it!


----------



## Jes (Oct 5, 2007)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> The solution is simple: The 2007 Dimensions Invitational Prego-Thon. Lots of fun, door prizes, no Aunt Flow for 9 months, plus there's a surprise in every box. No muss, no fuss (for a while at least).
> 
> If only we could invent an amenorrhea drug without all the pesky side effects. BC does it to some extent, but there's always a catch. Then again, if men bled out of their penises for a week every month, we'd damn sure have a drug to treat that safely now.


why does this not surprise me?

anyway, good idea. YOU FIRST.


----------



## wistful (Oct 7, 2007)

NancyGirl74 said:


> My breastestes are sometimes very sensitive before my period...especially if I've skipped and/or the last one was light. It usually means I'm in for a whopper of a period. It's not fun getting hugs when this happens but otherwise it usually goes away right around the time Aunt Flo arrives.
> 
> Oh, the joys of womanhood.




I have to back Nancygirl up on this one..I find that sensitive breasts/nipples are a big sign of major pms for me


----------



## Waxwing (Oct 7, 2007)

love dubh said:


> The ladies are still doing fine, and I did take a home preggo test, to find that I am fetus-free. My period should start soon, so I'll give y'all the heads up on that situation.



Gigantic "PHEW" in your direction. Like others my first thought was "oh shit you're pregnant" because I had the same experience. 

Now when I feel unusual sensitivity I just loosen the clamps a little.


----------



## love dubh (Oct 7, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Gigantic "PHEW" in your direction. Like others my first thought was "oh shit you're pregnant" because I had the same experience.
> 
> Now when I feel unusual sensitivity I just loosen the clamps a little.



Heh. I'm glad to see that you're ALIVE, Waxy. Haven't seen you in ages.

Though now, my boobs are kinda uneven. They were never obviously asymmetrical before. Wahhhh.  My girls cause me many problems.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 7, 2007)

Did you ever go to the health center/doctor?


----------



## love dubh (Oct 7, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Did you ever go to the health center/doctor?



I did. I took a preg test, and am negative. I discussed it with the NP, and she went on the PMS angle too.


----------



## Waxwing (Oct 8, 2007)

love dubh said:


> Heh. I'm glad to see that you're ALIVE, Waxy. Haven't seen you in ages.
> 
> Though now, my boobs are kinda uneven. They were never obviously asymmetrical before. Wahhhh.  My girls cause me many problems.


 
Oh I'm alive, baby. You had better watch out. 

More uneven? That's odd. I did read, though, that breasts can keep growing until you're 25. Maybe that's what was happening?


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 9, 2007)

*When is someone gonna show me nipples*?????????


----------



## love dubh (Oct 9, 2007)

With....what? *envisions some archaic restraint system for one boobie*


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Oct 11, 2007)

love dubh said:


> With....what? *envisions some archaic restraint system for one boobie*



I have heard from multiple friends and fellows, as well as several masseiurs (sp?), that with an increase in weight, as well as regular sexual encounters during which the breasts are massaged/handled (gently...not like dough)...they'll tend to even out.  

Personally, I think it has more to do with genetics, but I've noticed it happen on previous girlfriends, and so I've yet to find physical evidence which refutes this theory entirely. Yet, I'm a bit skeptical...

In any case, I can say I wouldn't mind...and I'm pretty sure it'd be fun to try anyway   

Though I suppose it also depends on who it is with...I'd volunteer...but I'd likely end up getting my nuts crunched or my face slapped...or a combination of the two.  

I swear it works though!


----------

